# West Chester/SE PA Area: Looking for a Savage Worlds Game



## Ghostmoon (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello all, 

I was wondering if there are Savage Worlds games going on in the West Chester/Southeastern Pennsylvania area. I have been playing/running D&D games for years and was looking for a change of pace. 

Thanks! 
Ghostmoon


----------



## Michael Tree (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

I don't know of any Savage Worlds games in the area, but I'm not too far from West Chester and if you want to put together a game I'd be interested.


----------

